# Senior pictures, Ideas?!



## Foster Woods Miniatures (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, scary to think about senior pictures for school, but I best start thinking about it now.

I want to incorporate my minis in my pictures, anyone have any ideas or any examples they may have that I could base off of?

I appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 22, 2012)

luckyfourhorseshoes, your link doesnt work for me




of course its not for me but i was just curious to see! LOL


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Nov 22, 2012)

See above post


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Foster Woods. I was adamant about having my horses in mine, these are the pictures that I ended up ordering.

This is my mare and I. I wish her head wasn't blurry, but it's the best we could do.






The two of us again.






My gelding and I.






The two of us from the front.






And finally, the three of us all together.











One thing that I would highly recommend is a someone to help you who has horse experience! Makes the process go much more smooth.

Dan.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 24, 2012)

Im only a freshman now, but I would love to have great senior pics with my boys <3


----------



## SMW (Nov 25, 2012)

I did my senior pictures on my friend's 19hand belgian draft horse, as I didn't get my mini until a year afterwards.

As a model, the best pictures are the ones where you can incorporate your interests (i.e. if i had my mini, since i race cars, i'd dress her up like a pit crew member or something. only my personal choice, of course [



You don't need to dress them up, like say you like football, and you incorporate a helmet or ball itself in there. The biggest thing is to be inventive and have FUN!


----------



## Foster Woods Miniatures (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas Dan! Yours turned out great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 29, 2012)

Dan, your photos are wonderful!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## barnbum (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow--I love all these senior pics with horses. Just awesome. I've taken senior pictures of others before--but never with animals!


----------



## chandab (Dec 2, 2012)

Granted, not horses, but hubby had his senior pics taken wiht his dog, a lovely Sheltie. Actually took more pics of the dog than himself.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 4, 2012)

Great pics you guys! I'm going to get my school picture done with my horse again this year =)


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 4, 2012)

When i get my senior pics done, I want all of my intrests in there, I compete at the national level in shooting sports and shotgunn and show minis, dont know how that would go together LOL!!!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 5, 2012)

shalaominiaturehorses: If you're picture is going to have to do with guns and horses, just make sure the gun isn't pointing at one! lol


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 5, 2012)

I've got another sample---can you tell I love horse photography?


----------



## twister (Dec 10, 2012)

Dan your pics are wonderful


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for the complimants, Fosterwoods, Disney Horse, and Twister. It means a lot! I remember that day it was so hard to get good photos, both horses had been dodging for grass like they had never eaten before, lol!

Dan.


----------

